
Onion Sites That Don't Suck - dsr12
https://github.com/alecmuffett/onion-sites-that-dont-suck
======
CM30
> no onion-only sites

Well, that makes the list pretty pointless. I don't care too much about what
'mainstream' sites have an Onion presence, I want to know what Tor exclusive
ones are good.

Either way, the list is pretty much all typical sites everyone knows about
like DuckDuckGo and news sites using SecureDrop.

